# Horrible back pains! Any tips on helping the pain?



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a very bad back from, many harsh bucks, countless fall while snow boarding, and many, and it's just super weak, many more reasons as well. 

It makes it hard while riding. I also have more fear of falling, because I know that if I fall the pain would be so bad.

I have tried hot rice packs, and ice packs. And neither one of them work. Ibuprofen works for an hour or 2 but that's it.

What should I do? Is there something that I can take (not pricey and and safe) or I can do?

Even laying on my bed or on the couch hurts. The only time it doesn't hurt is when I am laying flat on my back on the floor, but even then my back can only handle that for about 6 minutes, tops. 

Any tips? 

Thanks.


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you had it checked out, ex- rayed etc my brother had a broken vertabra and it took the doctors six months before they checked and found it .? He was hit by a car. Ive heard heat works but haven't tried so im not sure how it helps, although sounds like you have already tried this. I would suggest if its really bad go to the doctor see what they can do. I would also suggest you get a comfortable back protector while riding as this may give you a bit more confidence. I recently broke a vertabra in my back falling off a ladder, ibrobuphen, panadol doesn't help me im on something alot stronger, im not riding at the mo due to this, but I bought a back protector so I could feel more comfortable when i can get back into riding.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

First step is go to a doctor. Once they rule out any severe damage, book yourself into a chiropractor. I've been seeing one for 3 months now, and have gone from being in almost constant pain, living on painkillers and using a back brace to only taking pain killers after strenuous activity. Acupuncture can also help.

BUT do not go to a chiropractor without first having x-rays. If you have a fracture or anything like that, it can do more harm than good. My father, for example, broke his back many years ago in a car accident. Every doctor he has veer seen about his back pain has insisted that he never see a chiro, because the slightest push in the wrong direction could paralyze him.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try going for accupuncture and visting an osteopath. I have used both for bad sciatica and it has helped very much.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm guessing you've already been seen by a doctor?

I get bad back pain (I've heard that many riders do, depending on their discipline and the intensity of their workouts), and stretching or massages help.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

x10 go see a doctor. Until you know what the underlying problem is we're all just guessing, and honestly, a bunch of strangers on a forum (including me) should be the last people suggesting medical treatments with NO idea what's wrong.

If you're in this sort of pain you've clearly injured something, or have something chronic or degenerative going on. You NEED to see a doctor. And be careful with the ibuprofen - eventually you'll end up with a stomach ulcer, and speaking from experience, that pain isn't any fun either.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Follow the advice in the posts above. A good topical muscle pain reliever is Tiger Balm. It's very similar to Icey Hot or Bengay. I use it on my knees when my arthritis bothers me.


----------



## Illuminatus (Nov 24, 2013)

Chiropractor!!!! Chiropractor!!! Chiropractor!!! It works miracles!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Dr, X-ray and Bowen therepy. 
As for topical treatment Rapigel and Arnica
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*The accursed back pain,*

Yes, back pain comes with the sport.

First visit a sports physiotherapist and have a detailed inspection of your lower back.

Ask for some ideas as to suitable and remedial exercises - do them exactly as suggested and when suggested. 

Sign up for a pilates course but speak with the instructor and explain your problem.

Find a nice gentle school master of a horse and have a lesson in the arena - film the lesson and discuss your seat with a knowledgeable instructor.

Buy an elasticated back protector belt and wear it every time you ride.

Avoid lifting heavy loads - protect your back at all times.

Oh - and join the horse riders back club. There's a saying about horses - no feet no horse. There should be one for riders - no back, no riding.

PS You do wear a protective riding hat - don't you!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

From your CV it seems that "you luv jumping" - well apart from jumping being a good way to fall off - the act of landing sends shocks up the front feet of the horse and the spine of the rider. Until you get your back sorted out, don't go jumping - do in hand work or dressage with your horse.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to get killer back pains and neck, went to the chiropractor, soo much better, have also been to a physio, remedial massage, everything and anything 

I'm so much better off now, I don't know why I didn't do it sooner, that was nearly 2 years ago, I still see a chiropractor and get the occasional massage (when I can afford it!)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your fear of coming off is creating tension in your back which isn't helping. CA has a video on cruising on HGTV, with Tricky Warrior. He rides the horse in the arena but leaves the reins alone. The horse does this at the walk first then the trot. It is the horse's decision as to where it goes. Riders often have a tendency of tightening the back as soon as they pick up the reins. An unconscious movement but nevertheless, it's there.


----------



## Kiya (Nov 22, 2013)

I fell off a mare, landed on my back, and have never been the same. MRI's, x-rays, physical therapy, acupuncture, message therapist, chiropractor.. Nada. The best thing is the chiropractor, for sure. For me it only lasts for a few days now - at first it lasted longer though, and when I do go I always feel great afterwards. Just wish it lasted!

Something I was frequently told was no core strength caused my back pain... I never agreed with that (three years ago I was so active and my back pain would get worse as I got more in shape), but just a thought!


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi I was wondering how you were doing?


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for asking Katiy!
Unfortunately, not any better, *sigh* it doesn't have a constant pain, which I'm thankful for! But when it does hurt, it's worse :'( I probably get the pains about 3 or more times a day. But I am trying to take it easy and put a hot rice pack on it when ever o sit down. 
Thank you again for asking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you been to the doctor? I totally sympathize with you people often say how painful back pain is but until you have had it its hard to comprehend. Most nights I go to bed feeling like I have been beaten up and its hurts alot to roll over. Although I know im getting better I just have to be patient, its easier to deal with if you know why and what has caused it. I do hope you get better soon.


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

See a Dr. and a physio.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Just reiterating the above.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had good luck with a massage therapist from time to time. My wife made me the appointment about 4 years ago because I was hurting but was resistant to having a " stranger" touching me. :lol: I went about once a month for about 6 months and felt a ton better. She told me she has never put her hands on a fireman that didn't have a screwed up back. After those first 6 months I just go kind of as needed type basis and have had very few problems since unless I work out to hard or do something stupid. I am getting a bit older than I used to be and starting to feel it. :lol:


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

X2 massage therapy. I was never a fan either until I went one day when I irked my back leaning over the sink...of all things. 

I never thought that a massage could "undo" what I was sure was a physical injury, but I went in bent over and struggling to get onto the massage table, and left standing straight and relieved an hour later. 

It's certainly not a solution for deep down physical issues like a blown disc or stuff like that, but for the small/moderate aches and pains...it works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with all other posters, and might suggest an inversion table to the lot.


----------

